# General Internationl cyclone dust collector



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Which model? Looked on their site and didn't see it.


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like the 810CF based on looking at the specs on the site.

http://www.general.ca/products/1_general/10_dust/10-810.html


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Is the motor noisy, or just the extra wind noise after reducing the inlet size?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve, it looks like a great machine. You have a few options regarding the noise: 1. make a muffler, build a noise reducing closet around it, move it outside your shop or learn to live with it. I have been living with the noise, but I am getting ready to move mine to a different room. Even with NRR 30 ear muffs, mine is still louder than I would like.


----------



## welcon (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry I guess I should have said which model it is. Model 10-810 2 stage dust collector - 3hp. I don't mind the noise too much, I just use hearing protection, and putting it outside would not be a good thing when in the Winter we get down to -40C. with 6' of snow or more.


----------

